# RAI and salivary glands



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello all,
I have been reading up about the effects of RAI ,and salivary gland pain and swelling seems to pop up quite a bit.

When I was a child I had a salivary gland removed from under my tongue ,it was quite a painful problem as it would swell ,getting more painful as it got bigger and would then burst, the contents were quite gruesome and I really wouldn't like to risk having this happen again.

Could this pre existing problem be a reason why not to have RAI, I also have Ulcerative colitis and have not had an attack since march/April 2011 and would like to keep it that way for as long as possible, I have also read some posts here of RAI causing extreme Diarrhoea.

Should I be concerned....would these issues be reasonable grounds, to opt for surgery rather than RAI.

Has anyone else had problems with salivary glands after RAI...has it lasted long...?, also anyone with tummy problems.....did it make them worse?

would love to hear your experiences or thoughts on this ,many thanks.


----------



## CS2310 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello Kathlav,

I had my RAI on Feb 21st (126.6 mci (pill form) which I believe is considered a medium dose). About a week after the treatment I started to experience a sort of swelling discomfort in my salivary glands (the prominent glands near your upper molars, both sides). The discomfort is random and tends to lead to a headache for me. Also, and what I believe to be more of a down side is the loss of taste. Both of these side effects I have read are normal. My step mother had her thyroid taken out about 15 years ago and she had similar side effects after her RAI (liquid form) which she claims lasted about 3 weeks.

My endo advised me to suck on sour candies to alleviate any salivary discomfort, however I find sour candy to be disgusting and the Lemonheads I was trying were horrible. I think I will stick with Jolly ranchers. Good luck! Thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------

